# Where to cut bloom from plant?



## Just1more (Apr 28, 2020)

I want to remove this wounded bloom to give the second bud all of the plant’s energy. Cut right behind the top of bloom or just above the sarong? I just don’t want to cause damage to the forming bud!


----------



## abax (Apr 28, 2020)

I normally cut approximately one inch above
the growth that's blooming.


----------



## Just1more (Apr 28, 2020)

Do you mean to cut one inch above the new bud? I didn’t know if I should be cutting into the pedicile? One inch above the new bud would be in the middle of the pedicile. I should have labeled my photo. The red lines are what I thought were my only choices. Please correct me if that thought is wrong.


----------



## abax (Apr 28, 2020)

Sorry, I didn't notice the second bud. I'll put my readers
on next time. Probably I wouldn't bother cutting the
spent flower.


----------

